# High Mobility Truck  "PT44 MAESA"



## arkley (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.pacifictec.net/gallery.htm


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like a rugged vehicle, when will it be in service and what countries will be using it ?

Welcome to our site


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 4, 2006)

yes welcome


----------



## arkley (Dec 5, 2006)

Bombardier said:


> Looks like a rugged vehicle, when will it be in service and what countries will be using it ?
> 
> Welcome to our site


 
Thanks for the hospitality ..

Yes, extremely tough vehicle, apart from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indonesia</st1:country-region>, the other user of PT44 may be <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">South Africa</st1lace></st1:country-region>, but it will be fitted with a more powerful engine and a different cab built in SA.
IADSA has the right for production in Africa. 
<FONT color=black>Serious enquiries have been made by neighbouring countries. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comsalute;


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 12, 2006)

i dom agrea it is very toughlaughsol;


----------



## arkley (Dec 16, 2006)

*Toughness*

What is the definition of toughness in a truck ?

Ability to carry weight more than it was designed for ?
well it carries 3 times the maximum allowed.

Ability to overcome difficult terrain ?
it went through soft sand half of it tyres height for over 1 mile

Ability to run continuously to carry mission for a 3 days without any break ?
it went through it without problem with only half the quantity of water on its radiator. 

We can go on and on
But .. yes it can be blown in pieces by anti-tank weapon .. it has no armour.



sal;


----------



## Dukun (Jan 1, 2007)

*Fine*

H
Eemphhhh .......
Seems good enough to carry coal in difficult Kalimantan Terrain during rainy season.


----------



## arkley (Feb 26, 2008)

Enjoy

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK3AblyxcpQ[/youtube]


----------

